# saorview recording to dvd recorder via set top box



## johnwilliams (24 Jun 2012)

at the moment we can watch saorview on tv (aerial to tv direct connection)
i tried to connect it saorview aerial to  dvd recorder  to saorview tv  
no picture
question
if i connect aerial, to saorview set top box, to dvd recorder, to tv ,would the set top box allow me to record to dvd recorder

some of the set top boxes allow you to record to usb stick/hard drive. if i connected a usb cable from record port on set top box to usb port on dvd recorder (used for playing files) could the dvd recorder record this way,


----------



## JoeRoberts (25 Jun 2012)

First question, no but you should be able to record via scart while selecting the AV input on the recorder. But it will only record what you are watching on the tv. Not that useful in reality.

For the 2nd question, no.

Ultimately you need to buy a Freeview HD recorder. Make sure it is a Freeview HD recorder, not a standard Freeview or Freeview +. They won't work.

The USB recordable saorview set top boxes are hit and miss and not worth the hassle.


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Jun 2012)

JoeRoberts said:


> ...
> The USB recordable saorview set top boxes are hit and miss and not worth the hassle.



Why do you say that. We have on and it works ok.


----------



## Leo (25 Jun 2012)

JoeRoberts said:


> First question, no but you should be able to record via scart while selecting the AV input on the recorder. But it will only record what you are watching on the tv.


 
Mixed message in there... The DVD recorder will record the feed from the set top box. So the answer to the question is yes.


----------

